# online shirt LAYOUT not design software



## hswartout (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello, 
I’m looking for online shirt layout software. I’m not looking for design software but more of a layout program that my customers can design apparel from our stock designs, front back arms and so on. Something simple, inexpensive and compatible with a shopping cart would be great. 
Thanks
Hugh


----------



## MiEmb (Jan 29, 2011)

Something like this?
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t141019.html


----------



## hswartout (Sep 17, 2008)

no something more like this 90/10 Adult Hooded Sweatshirt
i only want the customer to be able to choose from my designs not be able to make there own.


----------



## MiEmb (Jan 29, 2011)

That appears to be custom developed javascript code. A skilled developer can do that for you - probably not very expensive.


----------

